# where all can you bow fish?



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw a guy bowfishing off of the new fishing bridge next to three mile. Can you bow fish off of the Pensacola pier? What about bob sikes? I have a matthews I've been wanting really bad to set up for bow fishing, just havent had the chance yet, and I dont know where all bow fishing is allowed


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry guys I meant to post this in questions and not reports. Didnt realize I had switched pages


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder the same thing. I'd love to shoot some of those big sheepshead that tease us all around the pier pilings.


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

Ive seen alot of people get alot of sheepshead at bob sikes...I mean seriously, they pull them up left and right! good luck...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, years ago they rolled all of them in one. So, if you can spearfish it you can bow fish it.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

It's Sheephead!


----------

